
UK entrepreneurial cities have been mapped and London is nowhere near the top - danmatthews55
http://minutehack.com/news/can-you-guess-britains-most-entrepreneurial-city
======
rdancer
Full-res infographic, with actually-readable text:
[http://workplaceinsight.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/MostE...](http://workplaceinsight.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/MostEntrepreneurialCity-3.jpg)

------
joefarish
According to the data it has 41% of the entrepreneurs in the country so I'd
say it's pretty near the top.

